# Finally got me Rod Decal printed



## Sunshine (Sep 29, 2006)

Have a hard time trying to source for printing of Rod Decals. Finally, managed to find a site that does customized Rod Decal printing and I am very satisfied with the result. Thought of sharing it here for those who wish to get some Rod Decals to be printed. Here’s the URL – 

[deleted: No Commercial Links]


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*decals*

I have purchaced decal sheets that you print yourself and they are applied with water. They are made by Testors, The same makers of model paints and glues. You get 6 sheets for about 10 bucks. Hobbie shops have some good ideas for us builders. A shop that stocks stuff for RC cars is a good stone to turn!


----------

